

Show HN: Online voting system - smhtyazdi
http://rgubar.com/

======
pauloteixeira
Login Facebook = meh Why can't login with other thing? Like twitter or email.

~~~
smhtyazdi
Because I want users to be unique. If I let different login platforms then we
might have a multiple accounts for a single person, which is not fair for
voting.

~~~
v512
You can make email id as unique, And whenever user login with Fb you can store
email ID.

